# اضخم آليات الحفر على وجه الأرض



## باسم منلا (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم ملف يضم أضخم آليات الحفر مع الإنتاجية


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (20 مارس 2009)

Many Thanks

Jazakom Allah Khaira


----------



## م.طاهر (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## anwerbasha (20 مارس 2009)

بسم اللة ما شاء اللة
تحس انها خيال علمي
هل توجد في الدول العربية مثل هذة الحفارات
رايت الحفار الخاص بالمترو الانفاق
و هو مذهل


----------



## حسام الحو (20 مارس 2009)

مشاركة لطيفة جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng1_romy (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا ريت لو نقدر نصنع بس 5% من هذة المعدات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بدل من سترا اكاديمى ونانسى وهيفا


----------



## eng1_romy (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا ريت لو نقدر نصنع بس 5% من هذة المعدات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بدل من سترا اكاديمى ونانسى وهيفا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (16 مارس 2010)

Mainly used fo the mining industry,very expensive, and works 24 hours a day

Regards


----------



## mehdi09 (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2010)

الف شكر موضوع رائع


----------



## مهندس الوادي (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (18 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*يارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## رؤى الشمري (13 أبريل 2012)

_شكر جزيلا_


----------



## ashraff (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madny (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

